# no stall pork butts??



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

I have cooked 2 pork butts 2 times now and have not reached a stall. different butchers,different size butt. 1st run bone in, second run bone out.

I am mostly using the method described by Myron Mixon in his book. rub,sit over night, inject, rest for a hour, pork butt in a foil pan goes into the smoker at 250ish(mostly 260 today). i smoke it 4 hrs or so. take it out, place butt in new foil pan,add 1 cup Apple Juice,cover in foil. back in smoker. i take it out at 200-205 IT.

i trimmed the fat off 2nd run, cooked the other fat side down.

i'm not sure if it's a fluke? does the injection help keep a steady rise? the temp? maybe it's the overall process? Myron doesn't mention a stall. makes me think it might just be technique based?

i guess after 20 or 30 butts I will know more but i see lots of stall talk but have not reached it. maybe i will try Jeff's method in his book next time. see if i stall or not.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2012)

My personal take on it is the cook temp. If you are cooking at a higher temp it seems like less of a stall period. Here is a link to the last shoulder cook I did. I noted the temps by the hour and had  9lb shoulders cooked, rested and pulled in about 8hrs.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125208/3-shoulder-picnic-ham-smoke-w-q-view

I have done other cooks at a lower temp and it take the 2hr per pound average. I have injected, brined, rubbed and let sit over night and just rubbed and place in smoker. The only thing for me that effects the cook time is the smoker temp. I try to stay around 250-275. That seems to be my sweet spot.


----------



## dewetha (Aug 3, 2012)

nice post. i must have missed that. i think the 250-275 range is the way to go for Pork butt at least. i like those hotel pans you used.


----------



## jarjarchef (Aug 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> nice post. i must have missed that. i think the 250-275 range is the way to go for Pork butt at least. i like those hotel pans you used.



Thank you. It was enjoyed very much. I need to do another one. We have gone through most of it already.

I got the pans from a Resturant supply store some time ago. You can get them in 1", 2", 4" and 6" deep. They have 1/2 pans too, but I only have the full ones. Some home ovens will not take the full ones, so measure first.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree with jarjarchef, the infamous stall is mostly a low temperature phenomenon, the higher the temperature, the less likely the stall.
The foiling also makes a big difference.


~Martin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 5, 2012)

Foiling has a big impact on stopping Stall from Evaporative Cooling. Here is an article that explains how Foiling reduces stall and gives more tender pork faster...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/craig-goldwyn/physicist-cracks-bbq-mystery_b_987719.html   Good read...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Aug 5, 2012)

as an experiment the next time i do the pork, i will do one the method i have used and do the other with no foil. see what that will tell us. higher heat = no stall or it's all a factor of the foil.


----------

